# How is this graphic produced..



## puter hater (Nov 12, 2000)

I wondering if there was anyone here that knew how this graphic might of been produced. Maybe what program? I like to glitter pictures but as you can see this one only has certain parts that glitter. So I was wondering what may have been used to produce it . If it's a stupid question I'm sorry...


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

This is an animated GIF I think. There are lots of programs out there to make something like this.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

It is an animated Gif. There are various programs to compile a number of single GIF images into one of those once the Gif's themselves are produced, and most decent picture editors will let you save as an ani gif directly. For example if you try to save a multi-layered image in the GIMP as a gif, it gives you the option to either flatten the image into one layer or to treat each layer as a single frame of the animated gif.

If I wanted to make that in Gimp, I'd start off making the plain snowman picture as one Layer.
I'd duplicate the layer 6 times, and on each one add slightly different glitter patterns to each.
I'd then tell it to optimise for gif, so that it gets rid of unneeded information-ie that which is the same throughout. 
Go to save, save as a gif. Tell it I want an animation.

This one would actually be quite easy because much of the image doesn't change at all through the six-frame sequence.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

> If I wanted to make that in Gimp, I'd start off making the plain snowman picture as one Layer.
> I'd duplicate the layer 6 times, and on each one add slightly different glitter patterns to each.
> I'd then tell it to optimise for gif, so that it gets rid of unneeded information-ie that which is the same throughout.
> Go to save, save as a gif. Tell it I want an animation.


Hello my friend.

Can we really do it in GIMP????? as you said????? can we use photoshop??? I have photoshop cs4 and how can I do it n there? I am not good in graphic stuffs.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

I cannot say about photoshop, though I'd be very surprised if it couldn't do that.

In gimp ... here's a little bouncing penguin Gif that I just threw together. It isn't very good quality because it's a quick job, but it works nicely as proof of concept.

Edit: Photoshop has its own tool to do it.
http://creativetechs.com/tipsblog/build-animated-gifs-in-photoshop/


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

hello Ent,
Thanks for the link.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

sepala said:


> I have photoshop cs4 and how can I do it n there?


See *Here* ... To open an Animated gif in CS4 ... This is now much easier in CS5... (just open it in CS5)
In PS you'll see 6 layers .. and turn on the animation window.
When opening an animated gif .. You get it as it's Played .. not as it was originally constructed .. (layers)

That's interesting .. I didn't know Gimp could do animations.
*Here's* some other Animation suggestions


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

This was probably original constructed with 7 Layers .. and 6 Frames
Layer 1 would have been the Background ..
Then 6 layers added for the Glitter only.
Layer 1 would have been shown in all 6 Animation frames ..
And the 6 glitter Layers would have been sequenced thru the 6 frames .. One at a time ..
showing on top of the background.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

> This was probably original constructed with 7 Layers .. and 6 Frames
> Layer 1 would have been the Background ..
> Then 6 layers added for the Glitter only.
> Layer 1 would have been shown in all 6 Animation frames ..
> And the 6 glitter Layers would have been sequenced in the 6 frames .. One at a time.


Actually only frame 1 holds the background at all. The remaining frames have enough of the background to overwrite the previous glitter and add sparkles of their own. However it's possible that this is the result of the optimisation after the frames were made as you say.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Probably time for me to change my Avatar .. Tis the season and it's snowing outside.
It's a rather complicated construction of Layers .. Playing differently in all the 13 Frames.

I have hundreds of gigs of PS video Tutorials .. But not one covering animating.
That's OK .. My hardware can hold it .. But it's different story for my *Wetware*

This was learned thru Trial n Error. 
*@ Puter Hater .. You got Photoshop ???*


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Hi all, I also want to create a Animated GIF, but not by learning Graphics Designing. So is there any software with built in animating options which I can do that? Actually it is better if it is powerful.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Best Free GIF Animator .. or Gimp


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Thanks Noyb


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

Gimp? Doubt it.
More likely it comes out of Adobe Fireworks.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

GIMP Animated GIF Tutorial
http://graphicssoft.about.com/b/2010/07/01/gimp-animated-gif-tutorial.htm
http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Simple_Animations/


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

Not saying Gimp cannot do it, just that it's not a likely tool for most illustrators -- even college students tend to use Adobe software (and a generation ago, Macromedia software, now owned by Adobe). Gimp is a far cry from the full features and stability offered by Adobe.



> anyone here that knew how this graphic might of been produced


Again, the likely answer is something like Fireworks.


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

Any decent graphics editor should be able to cope with that, but are you sure you really want to create something so ghastly?


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

AnyBody know a freeware which I can open all kind of graphic files(gif, jpg, photoshop files, etc etc), and view?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Irfanview ... Do you have W7 in addition to XP ??
I use Irfanview as my system default Viewer/Editor replacing whatever M$ provides in XP & W7.
It works very well with Photoshop.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Wow..Thanks Noyb...And errr..I have a question...Why most of you guys write Microsoft in this way "M$" rather than "MS" ??? I have seen this a lot, and that is why I am asking...


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

It's easier to Type ..
And some might think M$ is more interested in making $$ than a good product.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Should you decide to use Irfanview .. and have Photoshop ..
I can show you how to change the desktop Icons in XP .. (Sorry, this can't be done in W7)
M$ has forgot there's a difference in the display of, and the purpose for, Icons and Thumbnails on the Desktop.

Since you listed your experience as Advanced .. I can show you how to edit Irfanview's registry ..
So you can quickly send an Image to Photoshop with a Right Click.
This is easier to do in XP, than customizing the Context Menus .. And the only way to do this in W7.

I also use Irfanview to run my Scanner .. it's a lot easier than using HP's software.


----------



## DrP (Jul 23, 2005)

Will second Irfanview - have used it for years when wanting to make quick changes like cropping and, like Noyb, I used to use it to run my scanner.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Do you use the Irfanview command line options to create a Scan Shortcut ??
"C:\Program Files\IrfanView\i_view32.exe" /scan /scanhidden /dpi=(300,300)








XP 32 bit 300dpi shortcut zip attached


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

DrP said:


> but are you sure you really want to create something so ghastly?


Good call. :up:


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

sepala said:


> write Microsoft in this way "M$" rather than "MS"


Computer nerd culture. Very similar to Apple fanboys who spell it out as "Windoze" or "Microsloth." Other companies get the same treatment. For example, Memorsux (Memorex). Same of using "z" instead of "s" and all that other kiddie-speak often used on cell phone TXT messages.

I mostly just ignore it.

I went to college, I know how to spell and use complete sentences, therefore I do. Plus I know the proper names of the companies, and again choose to use them. Some would call me an educated elitist, and I'm actually quite fine with it.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

lordsmurf said:


> Computer nerd culture. Very similar to Apple fanboys who spell it out as "Windoze" or "Microsloth." Other companies get the same treatment. For example, Memorsux (Memorex). Same of using "z" instead of "s" and all that other kiddie-speak often used on cell phone TXT messages.
> 
> I mostly just ignore it.
> 
> I went to college, I know how to spell and use complete sentences, therefore I do. Plus I know the proper names of the companies, and again choose to use them. Some would call me an educated elitist, and I'm actually quite fine with it.


I also tend to use full words in full sentences, to such an extent that I actually have to pop off to google dictionary every third time I see an abbreviation. And forget about learning all that in college, I'm 16.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

I also like to use full sentences and full names.

Noyb,



> Should you decide to use Irfanview .. and have Photoshop ..
> I can show you how to change the desktop Icons in XP .. (Sorry, this can't be done in W7)
> M$ has forgot there's a difference in the display of, and the purpose for, Icons and Thumbnails on the Desktop.
> 
> ...


Ya, I am happy to know..Please let me know!!!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Add a new key to each Irfanview Registry File type you want to Customize ..
such as ..
"C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop CS2\Photoshop.exe" "%1" .. For Photoshop CS2 (as an Example)
You can also export the registry entry to back it up for any future Builds/Rebuilds.

The (space) "%1" tells Photoshop to open with the File (or Files) selected

Is this picture enough info .. Or do you need details ??
What version of Photoshop do you have ???


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Also .. Since you can customize each image file type, You may want a different setup for a specific file type.
My gif file types are different .. Since I may want to open an animated gif in Firefox to see how it look on the web ..
Or open it in CS2's Image Ready to get the individual frames.
A gif file type would look something like this ..


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Hi Noyb,

I have PhotoShop CS4...


Thanks for the info..I am gonna try that!!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I think you'll have to manually open a gif in CS4 to get the frames .. using the File > Import .. etc ..
Here's how
I don't know of any context shortcut.


----------

